# Directivo Dead - Help me decide my future!



## Stoystown (Jun 13, 2002)

A sad day yesterday. My 6 year old DirecTivo froze and on reboot started giving me the "Welcome.... Starting up..." screen, and has stayed there for, now, 16 hours. 

I think the hard drive, at least, is kaput. 

So this is going to cost me money, no matter what.

I figure I can:

1. Get a new hard drive (or mirror the existing one). About $100 for a new hard drive. 

2. Call Directv and get them to send out a guy, and get a replacement, which likely would be a DirecTv DVR.

3. Switch to cable (a pain because the cable to our house got cut when we moved in 6 years ago, so there's going to be an installation fee). 

It irks me that the new DirecTivo is not ready, as I was waiting on this old one to upgrade to the new one. And, it seems, it's coming this spring, but not soon enough.

So, if you were me, what would you do, if you had to act now? (This week - not right now - now that the Super Bowl is over, I don't need tv for any urgent thing). 

Thanks!


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

If you just want a TiVo from DirecTV that does what your old one did and little more, stay with DirecTV and swap their DVR for the DirecTiVo when it comes out. You will want to pass on the DirecTV DVR features such as whole home DVR and cinema service, since the DirecTiVo probably won't support those. If you want those, stay with DirecTV and forget TiVo.

If you want a full featured TiVo DVR, with all the network capabilities, TiVo ToGo, web videos, YouTube, Netflix and yada yada yada, switch to cable and get a TiVo Premiere. All the new and cool features will be coming on the cable side. DirecTV does not seem to be interested in any features that might compete with their own overpriced offerings.


----------



## Stoystown (Jun 13, 2002)

Thanks! I actually am not interested in most of the standalone tivo features. I like the Tivo interface. I would like to have Directv HD, but it's not absolutely necessary. I do need a DVR, though, as I am usually putting the kids to bed when the good stuff is on.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

My advice would be to ask DirecTV for a new HD DVR. They're really quite nice.


----------



## Audiovidman (Jan 21, 2011)

Switch to cable... Buy a TiVo Premier... Pay 99.00 for the first year...cable,Internet & phone. They have a TiVo deal, 99.00 for a reconditioned 12.95 a month service, 2.00 a month for cable card. Negotiate a deal with cable to bring your connection into your home for free.

Good luck...


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

The new direct tivo sounds like it may be available in the next 3-4 months. I think its what would make you the happiest. But it will be a brand new dvr with many software changes. Every new dvr ever released has been buggy as heck for the first 6 months after first release. My suggestion would be to go for the new hard drive, stall for 6 months, and then get the new directivo.


----------



## LBCABob (Apr 21, 2001)

You are welcome to my disk-upgraded RCA DirecTiVo unit that was just retired since I switched to Verizon FiOS. You will have to get a new card thingee from DTV ($20?) and cover shipping from Long Beach. PM me if interested. I was just going to put it in a closet (with an even older Philips DSR6000 that was once used in the guest room). BTW, DTV did NOT want either the RCA nor the Philips returned to them (although they are having me ship my newer Samsung back to them).


----------



## ss_sea_ya (Sep 2, 2010)

Try the "kickstart" codes 57 then 58.
Here were my experiences with those:
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8322366#post8322366
You can try other kickstart codes.

Whether you get the disk working or not, copy it to a new disk. (Use WINMFS from mfslive.org and USB/IDE adapters). If the new disk doesn't work, then go with "instantcake" to put a new tivo image on your new drive.

Or take LBCABob up on his offer. You may be able to stick that drive in your machine and not worry about getting a new access card. More experienced people here can probably tell if that is feasible, but I think it is. (I'd do a "Clear and delete everything" before you take it out and again after you put it in your old one (it may force you anyways). I'd also use WINMFS to back up the TIVO software before putting into your old box.


----------



## Stoystown (Jun 13, 2002)

Thank you everyone for your comments and advice!

We decided to get the SD DVR from DirecTv (as it was "free" because we pay the $5 a month for insurance) and, other than the new interface (which is not as cool as the Tivo, but not bad) and the non-instantaneous 30-second skip, it's fine.

It's so fine, actually, I'm tempted to get the HDTV one. But, in reality, I'm too broke to pony up the $100 for the receiver now, and too cheap to pay the additional $10 per month. 

Maybe when (if?!) football season starts...


----------



## seedcar (Aug 8, 2005)

Stoystown said:


> and, other than the new interface (which is not as cool as the Tivo, but not bad) and the non-instantaneous 30-second skip, it's fine.


Depending on your receiver, you can do a keyword search for "30SKIP" (no quotes) to change from the default "slip" to a true skip. This did not work on the R15 receiver. (Don't know if they ever fixed that or not).


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The additional $10/month for "HD Service" is waived if you sign up for auto-pay.


----------



## DBCooper (Aug 15, 2000)

Stoystown said:


> A sad day yesterday. My 6 year old DirecTivo froze and on reboot started giving me the "Welcome.... Starting up..." screen, and has stayed there for, now, 16 hours. I think the hard drive, at least, is kaput.


Sorry I missed your question in time. I have an unused Weaknees DSR708 replacement PATA (IDE) drive that I bought a year ago and never used. Actually, I installed it and started setup but didn't have a land line to finish setup. It's basically brand new.


----------



## aavi722 (Apr 24, 2010)

Audiovidman said:


> Switch to cable... Buy a TiVo Premier... Pay 99.00 for the first year...cable,Internet & phone. They have a TiVo deal, 99.00 for a reconditioned 12.95 a month service, 2.00 a month for cable card. Negotiate a deal with cable to bring your connection into your home for free.
> 
> Good luck...


There is a far better deal than that. Go to eBay...search TiVo Premier and look for Regency Technologies. They are selling them for $55 plus $5 shipping.

I got one and I am totally happy. They have a customer phone number with a direct extension to talk to someone if you have any questions before ordering. They have a 30 day guarantee and will even pay the return shipping if you return it. This was confirmed by me because I did call before I bought it. Their feedback rating is exceptional.

TiVo will also honor the 1 year guarantee but it starts from the date that Regency would have bought the unit from whoever had it originally so the guarantee period still left must be determined by the serial number.

I also bought a warranty from Square Trade warranties for $7. If you don't know about them, they are a fabulous warranty company. Just Google them.

Even though Regency Technologies represent these as "used" on eBay, mine was in excellent condition. I signed up with Netflix and everything is working great. I'm enjoying it ten times more than what DirecTV gives me.

I am right on the verge of dumping DirecTV and going to Cox cable.


----------



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

stevel said:


> The additional $10/month for "HD Service" is waived if you sign up for auto-pay.


Is this true for any DTV customer? Autopay and you get HD free?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yep. Well, almost. You need some minimal service level, but it isn't onerous. Call and ask.


----------



## rwardfla (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks,Stevel.I called and got the $10/mo. HD fee waived.It's good for 24 months only but it's still a good deal.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

My expectation is that they will renew the offer.


----------



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

I also just called and set it up....$10 credit each month, thanks Steve!


----------

